# weird intel graphics bug when closing laptop lid

## peter4

For some time now I'm having this bug, that sometimes, though not always, after closing the laptop lid and opening again, the screen is disabled. I can still switch to a console though. It's been going on since I got fed up with xorg 1.8 bugs and downgraded to 1.7.7 (I didn't have this problem before upgrading to 1. :Cool: . The system log is flooded with this when it happens:

```
May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  700.567083] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  700.567092] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  700.567114] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 83771 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  700.678097] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  700.678104] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  700.678123] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 83783 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  700.786073] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  700.786078] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  700.786102] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 83788 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  700.907070] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  700.907082] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  700.907119] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 83789 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  701.006066] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  701.006071] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  701.006094] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 83798 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  701.110087] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:33 laptop2 kernel: [  701.110091] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  701.591072] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  701.591078] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  701.591101] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 83801 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  701.688073] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  701.688077] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  702.165069] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  702.165076] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  702.165094] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 83813 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  702.271096] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  702.271102] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  702.271122] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 83826 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  702.389068] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  702.389075] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:34 laptop2 kernel: [  702.389091] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 83827 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:35 laptop2 kernel: [  702.508070] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:35 laptop2 kernel: [  702.508077] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

==a lot of these===

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.516102] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 84221 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.655068] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.655075] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.655096] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 84236 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.756095] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.756102] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.756122] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 84256 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.852068] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.852075] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.852094] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 84259 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.948094] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.948101] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  721.948118] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 84260 at 83770)

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  722.044067] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  722.044073] render error detected, EIR: 0x00000000

May 14 23:15:54 laptop2 kernel: [  722.044090] [drm:i915_do_wait_request] *ERROR* i915_do_wait_request returns -5 (awaiting 84261 at 83770)
```

----------

## audiodef

Some things I would try:

Get a kernel seed from Pappy's Kernel Seeds. 

Change the xf86-video-intel-version.

Stop using KMS.

1.8 definitely has problems on Intel video chipsets. I have to block this version of xorg-server when I have a machine with an Intel video chip - it won't work otherwise. And the kernel, and now the xorg devs, will not listen, they're so obsessed with KMS at the expense of everything else.   :Rolling Eyes:  [/url]

----------

## peter4

Well, the kernel config I'm using have been running fine for me for years, so that's not it.

I also used the same driver version with KMS enabled before and there was no problem with it. I tried downgrading the driver and kernel by one version, that didn't help.

EDIT: it seems I was wrong: the same bug is still present when I switch back to xorg-server-1.8.0, so it was caused by something else.

----------

## audiodef

I strongly recommend you try out Pappy's Kernel Seeds and contact him about it. I think he might be able to help you, though he will do it in a way that does not use KMS.

----------

## peter4

About not using KMS... how can I disable it? I tried disabling the "use KMS by default" (or something like this) option in the kernel, but after that xorg didn't start at all.

----------

## audiodef

Disabling it in the kernel is easy - you've done it. However, Xorg-server-1.8 requires it, so you'd have to use an earlier version.

I have two machines with Intel video chips on which I have to do this, or I get nothing. I have yet to find a way around this other than to use another video card if possible. 

Hopefully, this whole KMS mess will clear up eventually. Right now, it's simply buggered.    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

